# Project Octafather



## cdawall (Jun 12, 2009)

well i got a dual LGA 1207 from pete and a pair of quad core opterons off of ebay and here is what i got now








soldered BIOS chip :shadedshu






thats a full 8 phases 






that is a quad core opteron






thats another quad core opteron






they look pretty together






lookie at that nice mobo+cpu combo






i only have one damn cooler 






anyone wanna donate a cooler?






i mean it looks so pretty without a cooler but it needs one to work


----------



## MRCL (Jun 12, 2009)

Hoooo, make it purrrrrty! Subscribed, I wanna see what you make out of your mobo!


----------



## cdawall (Jun 12, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Hoooo, make it purrrrrty! Subscribed, I wanna see what you make out of your mobo!



oh i plan on it


----------



## MRCL (Jun 12, 2009)

cdawall said:


> oh i plan on it



Do you already have a vision?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 12, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Do you already have a vision?



yep it involves a pair of LN2 pots


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 12, 2009)

cdawall said:


> yep it involves a pair of LN2 pots


----------



## RevengE (Jun 12, 2009)

is this board discontinued? I remember when they came out and I wanted one real bad.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 12, 2009)

might have to get one of these now
http://www.brightsideofnews.com/new...ltrail-2-is-based-upon-8-core-nehalem-ex.aspx


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 12, 2009)

subbed, I wanna see some overclocks


----------



## MRCL (Jun 12, 2009)

cdawall said:


> yep it involves a pair of LN2 pots



Holy Ba-YAY-sus!


----------



## Meltdown (Jun 12, 2009)

Cd i have two stock coolers 720be or 955be witch one would like 

pm or email me, i will send it right way


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 12, 2009)

cdawall said:


> yep it involves a pair of LN2 pots




just for that... subscribed!


----------



## cdawall (Jun 12, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> just for that... subscribed!



may involve a third for the chipsets they run really really hot


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 12, 2009)

cdawall said:


> may involve a third for the chipsets they run really really hot



BONUS round! lol

cant wait!


----------



## suraswami (Jun 12, 2009)

drool...

just get a damn cheap HS and start that bugger, want to see 8 graph Task manager


----------



## cdawall (Jun 12, 2009)

suraswami said:


> drool...
> 
> just get a damn cheap HS and start that bugger, want to see 8 graph Task manager



no idea if it will start i need to mod the BIOS for the chips to actually work and i may need to snag a FX series chip to do so


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 12, 2009)

/tag


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 15, 2009)

Any progress?


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 15, 2009)

I have tons of skt 754/939 HSF's laying around if you still havent picked one up.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 16, 2009)

i have a cooler exactly like the one in the pic above on the way from my athlon II 250 which is on its way from newegg


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 16, 2009)

*waiting for pics update*
*waiting*
*waiting*
............
*getting anxious*
.............


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 19, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Any progress?



I wanna see some numbers man


----------



## cdawall (Jun 19, 2009)

cooler came in today


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 19, 2009)

Subscribed. LN2, Dual opterons ? what's not to like.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 19, 2009)

cdawall said:


> cooler came in today



pic please!


----------

